# Air Intake



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

*AIM:* To increase the amount of air into the TB and IM.
*Vehicles:* 2.5 and 2.0 Petrol. We do not have the diesel engine here. Both the XTs have a K&N drop-in filter.
*Results:* More “responsive”. However, unable to confirm whether this was a placebo effect. 

*Procedure:*
1. Unclip air filter cover.
2. Remove air filter.
3. Remove “white funnel”. The “funnel” is held in place by 3 to 4 “studs/clips”.
4. Remove “foam” that sits under the “funnel”. (Good idea to clean the air filter box now)
5. Replace air filter.
6. Clip back on air filter cover.

From my understanding, the purpose of the “white funnel” is to channel water away from the TB and IM. After removing the “white funnel”, I found that the air is not directed just at one spot on the air filter. This is evident from the “dark patch” on the air filter before the removal. It should be more evenly spread out.

The 2.0 reports “better FC”. However, we cannot confirm this fact as both of us have been running without the “funnel” for about 500 km only.

I have another mod which purpose is to “force” more air into the “mouth” of the forward facing air intake. This like a “Ram Air” effect, the faster one goes, the more air is forced in via a “funnel”. 

(Hi Valboo, it is Smallsteps here. I cannot remember my password. I notified Admin but there has been no response. Created this userid.  )

Ken
[email protected]


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

TKH said:


> *AIM:*
> I have another mod which purpose is to “force” more air into the “mouth” of the forward facing air intake. This like a “Ram Air” effect, the faster one goes, the more air is forced in via a “funnel”.


What something like this ?


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Kev,

Yes it is. However, I used a discarded plastic ice cream cover, cut it to shape, and jammed it under the lower lip of the air intake and the grill. I was going to build a bigger collector but have got round to it.

Also working on getting "permanent cooler air" into the air intake as the temps here average 33 - 37 deg C daily. 

Best wishes
Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TKH said:


> Hi Kev,
> Also working on getting "permanent cooler air" into the air intake
> Best wishes
> Ken


Just re-route the air-conditioner to blow the cold air there, while you enjoy the warm breeze inside the car. hehehehehe 

All for the sake of more power. I can live with that LOL


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Jalal,



aussietrail said:


> Just re-route the air-conditioner to blow the cold air there, while you enjoy the warm breeze inside the car. hehehehehe


I tried (lol ...) but couldn't find any opening in the firewall to do so. Spoke to an air-con mechanic and he too could not help.  

Besides wrapping the air intake tubes with dry ice :thumbdwn: (which is not a solution), am looking at an electronic / electrical cooling gadget that is sufficiently small to be placed inside the air intake tubes. 

Regards
Ken


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

thermoblock could be a great solution, also of course a decent CAI, but that's not a solution for our X-Tys.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Manuel,



Manuelgamex said:


> thermoblock could be a great solution, also of course a decent CAI, but that's not a solution for our X-Tys.


How would you thermoblock it ?

CAI ? I was going to put in a pop charger. 

However, IMHO the air vol going in is sufficient. It is just too hot. The day temps ave 33 to 37 deg C. As I mentioned to Jalal, I was trying to find a way to route some of the air in the cabin (we have our air-cons turned on all the time) into the air intake to see if it makes any difference. Alternatively, I was taking a look at the piping in the engine bay to try to do the same thing. The air-con mech could not help.

Maybe I may just wrap the intake pipe with dry ice .......  

Ken


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Manuelgamex said:


> thermoblock could be a great solution


I assume by Thermoblock you are referring to a Peltier device (or Thermo-electric module) ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I believe Manuel is referring to the thermal wrap like the one used on the headers (that are not ceramic coated) to block heat from radiating out into the engine bay, but in the case of the filter box, it will stop the engine bay heat from going in? Is that correct? I've never seen anythingdone like that with the plastic filter box piping, but maybe it could be a solution with the alloy CAI pipes.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

No, take a look here: Outlaw Engineering

It's a very popular thing among SR20'ers, any cheap, but really helpfull, have you touched the intake manifold? its really hot, that's because conduction, not radiation, these thermoblock isolates the terrible heat.

We also have high heat weather here, fortunatelly it's a dry heat.

I need to do something for my SR20'ed B14, it's kindda an industrial oven under the hood.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Aah, fair enough Manuel, I misunderstood what you meant, should have said TBS (Throttle Body Spacer) which is a familiar term to me and Kev, as we both have it already in our xtrails, the main objective of which was more power rather than heat reduction


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Manuel,
The website link for these thermoblock spacers you gave us tells of more low-end torque but there is no explaination how or why.
Do you know or can you post me a link of where to find it ?


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Jalal, Kev & all others, this isn't a TB Spacer, its a phenolic thing that block (or at least conducts the less) heat transfer from head to intake manifold, the tech it's here: Outlaw Engineering

Of course that a TB spacer is another part of the bolt ons for our X-Trails.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link Manuel,
Have you fitted the thermoblock spacers to your X or are you just thinking about these for your SR20-B14 ?


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking on getting 'em for both cars.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

I am also considering the TB and IM blocks from Outlaw Engineering. However, if the product is mainly used as an "insulator", would not the TB and IM eventually heat up, defeating its original purpose. 

I wrote to them last week, and am still waiting on a reply.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I would be interested in seeing your question to them and their reply when it comes.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Kev,



Revhead Kev said:


> I would be interested in seeing your question to them and their reply when it comes.


I wrote 2 separate emails, one for product knowledge and the other for shipping pricing.

Product: Was a very general enquiry, how would the product benefit as the heat would eventually build up and negate the effect. 

Shipping: Paypal, $16 1st class US mail. $22 Priority mail 6 - 10 days delivery. (US$)

I may (time permitting) see if I can get one of our local manu to make a TB insulator / blocker. One of Msian XT owners has an instrument for taking "photos of temperatures" of devices. He showed me the images and it looked like something out of the ArnoldS movie Predator. 

Best wishes
Ken


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

+Remove “white funnel”. The “funnel” is held in place by 3 to 4 “studs/clips”.
+Remove “foam” that sits under the “funnel”. (Good idea to clean the air filter box now)

Already done, haven't drove 'em yet but saturday I'm going to a short trip & post impressions.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

TKH said:


> I am also considering the TB and IM blocks from Outlaw Engineering. However, if the product is mainly used as an "insulator", would not the TB and IM eventually heat up, defeating its original purpose.
> 
> I wrote to them last week, and am still waiting on a reply.


I have the Outlaw Engineering TB & IM gaskets. They are thicker than stock and after more than a year are holding up with no issues.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> .... They are thicker than stock and after more than a year are holding up with no issues.


I'm thinking of getting this kit... The OE kit from their site looks like it comes with bolting... are the spacer/gaskets thick enougth that you need different (longer) bolting?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Not really, I used the stock washers/bolts/thingamongs


----------



## jungle_xtrail (Feb 3, 2010)

i have the 2.2 turbo diesel xtrail.. wondering if there is an intake for it.. i've found the k&n filter replacement.. but that's it... i want a real cai!! please help!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Cosmo Racing sells CAI for x-trails

Street Tuning, BMW Performance Parts, HONDA Performance Parts, Auto Parts - COSMO Racing Online

Only thing you need to replace is their filter... K&N is a better filter

Also recommend AEM Air bypass valve 

AEM Air Bypass Valve for Cold Air Intakes - Prevents Hydro-lock


----------

